# Gone, Gone, Gone - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Bad Company - Gone, Gone, Gone: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watcing! 

YouTube - Gone, Gone, Gone (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------

